# Uncle Goldie's Caramel Irish Cream ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Oct 16, 2015)

ZOMG!!! I will not say this is a knock off of another national made concoction, but...........

Long ago I showed how to cook your own Irish Cream, you remember back when I did the faux Tia Maria also. I have some of that on the rocks while I type. Good stuff Maynard!

Anyway, I put two recipes together. earlier this week we made salted caramel sauce, it makes anything under it delicious. Add it to the Irish Cream, and you get a caramel irish cream just in time for the holidays!!

Caramel Sauce

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236249/fresh-apple-bread-pudding-with-caramel-sauce-foamheart

Irish Cream

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143662/uncle-goldies-irish-cream

You should try this stuff. It's ZOMG Good!!


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 17, 2015)

Foam my friend, thanks for posting these.  I have long favored memories of Irish Crème (or Cream) once Fall arrives and during the Winter Holidays.  Strong coffee and Irish Cream is a favorite on those short Saturday and Sunday mornings.  It's about the only time I buy it.  I picked up my first bottle this season on Sept 21st.  For some reason I never thought of making it.  That just changed.  I'll be making it as soon as the bottle on the counter is gone.

Unless I want to start WWIII in this house, I'll pass on the bread pudding recipe.  I'd be packing my bags if I tried to compete with my wife's bread pudding, one from her family.  I will say though she made her last bread pudding with bread using the Amish Bread recipe that is popular here at SMF and everyone in the family agreed it was the best she'd ever made.  Same result with her cinnamon rolls.

I did copy the Caramel sauce into my recipe software.  I will definitely be mixing the Irish Cream and Caramel as you suggested.  Thanks again for posting!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 17, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> Foam my friend, thanks for posting these.  I have long favored memories of Irish Crème (or Cream) once Fall arrives and during the Winter Holidays.  Strong coffee and Irish Cream is a favorite on those short Saturday and Sunday mornings.  It's about the only time I buy it.  I picked up my first bottle this season on Sept 21st.  For some reason I never thought of making it.  That just changed.  I'll be making it as soon as the bottle on the counter is gone.
> 
> Unless I want to start WWIII in this house, I'll pass on the bread pudding recipe.  I'd be packing my bags if I tried to compete with my wife's bread pudding, one from her family.  I will say though she made her last bread pudding with bread using the Amish Bread recipe that is popular here at SMF and everyone in the family agreed it was the best she'd ever made.  Same result with her cinnamon rolls.
> 
> I did copy the Caramel sauce into my recipe software.  I will definitely be mixing the Irish Cream and Caramel as you suggested.  Thanks again for posting!


I would most highly, highly recommend the Tia Maria too.... Hot strong dark roasted coffee with some Tia Maria and Bailey's, sitting out on the back porch watching the snow fall with a big ol'smile on your face knowing that all is that all is right in the universe till you finish your coffee.

Tia Maria is a rum based coffee liqueur, where Kahlua is vodka based and cooked thick and syrupy.

Some time try, Not a black Russian, not a white Russian, we named them one night while in the service a Crazy Ivan!  1.5 shot good rum, 1 shot Tia Maria, 1 shot Baileys over ice (They layer real pretty). Damn they are awesome, but about every 30 mins when they clear the baffles you never know which way you are turning!

I promise you its worth the effort.......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143329/homemade-tia-maria

I always make up a 1/2 gal. so it can smooth awhile this time of year.  Tonight when checking my ingredients, I came across the last years forgotten left overs.... damn its even better now.

BTW I like the idea of controlling my own ingredients.....


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 17, 2015)

Tia Maria, okay, definitely making that!  My dad used to make it quite often a long time ago but hasn't in decades.  Now I know what to make him for Christmas!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 17, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> I did copy the Caramel sauce into my recipe software.  I will definitely be mixing the Irish Cream and Caramel as you suggested.  Thanks again for posting!


Words of wisdom here. I learned instead of adding caramel to the Irish Cream, do your coffee with the Irish Cream and then use your coffee spoon, get a little caramel and stir it till dissolved. Remember a little goes a long way.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 17, 2015)

How fortuitous that just this morning I finished off the bottle of Carolans Irish Cream.  Okay, there MIGHT have been enough left for another cup of coffee, but I'm going shopping today so bottoms up!  Irish Cream will definitely be made.


----------



## disco (Oct 19, 2015)

Tsk. As a pure and righteous Canadian, we shun any such attempts at supporting the purveying or consumption of alcohol.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 19, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> How fortuitous that just this morning I finished off the bottle of Carolans Irish Cream.  Okay, there MIGHT have been enough left for another cup of coffee, but I'm going shopping today so bottoms up!  Irish Cream will definitely be made.


I used Jamisson, but you can use whatever you prefer. Remember that you are going to mask it so I would buy anything really expensive.

If you use a spoon and just stir the caramel into the coffee cup, as long as you are having it with coffee, it gives you a chance to taste the caramel to make sure its good........<Wicked grin>


Disco said:


> Tsk. As a pure and righteous Canadian, we shun any such attempts at supporting the purveying or consumption of alcohol.


I heard they were now using grape juice in Canadian churches for communion, replacing the good ol' good tankard of stout!

BTW I am sitting here with a cup of Cajun coffee with a Baileys & Tia Maria back......... It just completely changes your mood!


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 19, 2015)

I made the Irish Cream on Sunday morning.  Had a 20 oz glass bottle so I eyeballed the proportions.  Very satisfying!  Used up some Bourbon I didn't care for. Definitely easy to make and just as good or better than commercial.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes sir, make it your own..........LOL

Glad ya liked it and the price is right too.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 2, 2015)

CIMG1821.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 2, 2015


















CIMG1822.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 2, 2015


















CIMG1824.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 2, 2015






I've made the Irish Cream twice now.  One of my daughters and her hubby was visiting this past weekend and she LOVED it!  She forgot the recipe when she left so I sent it to her.  Used a whiskey I didn't care for the first time and Makers the second.  Will use brandy next time. 

Also just finished the Tia Maria.  Kind of changed the recipe a bit but it came out AWESOME!.  Used a cone of Mexican sugar and added maybe a tablespoon of white sugar.  Used a Trader Joe's coffee concentrate in place of water, plus my homemade vanilla, which after 7 months is now friggin' amazing!  Used a Trader Joe's Reposado tequila I have a bunch of (3 liters left over from a case I took to Burning Man in 2012).  Wow.  I once got a gift of Jose Cuervo coffee liqueur that wasn't THIS good.   

Next time I think I'll make my own coffee concentrate.  The TJ's concentrate was an experiment that worked, but I've tasted and made better. 

Foam my friend, thanks again!

Update:  my wife just got home from work.  She is NOT a coffee drinker but loves the smell of coffee so we get along just fine.  She wanted to taste it and went CRAZY over it.  She LOVED the Tia Maria!  I was shocked.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 2, 2015)

I am glad it worked out for you. I highly recommend you let that Tia Maria smooth out for 30 days before using. It will amaze you the difference, I am about to put up 2 more qts for the holidays.

Also, let me recommend:::::: http://www.communitycoffee.com/products/coffee/instant/7-oz.-dark-roast-instant-coffee

That's some healthy coffee flavor right there!  Its strong enough so that making it freeze dried doesn't make it ridiculously weak. Course if ya drink it all the time you'll notice. Otherwise probably not. LOL.. I'll tell ya one time I doubled the coffee crystals by accident. I let it smooth a month never knowing. Opened it up, had a couple a drinks it was like I was doing drugs, I got the entire house cleaned in and hour and I was outside painting the fence. LOL Lookin for more! LOL

Well I am happy when something works out good for someone else. I am glad ya'll like it. That's why we all come here isn't it, to share and learn.

NOW to get you making fruit juices....... Your bride will be lovin those too!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143459/uncle-goldies-fruit-liqueur


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 7, 2015)

I just made a second liter of my Mexican Coffee Liqueur. It isn't Kahlua or Tia Maria because it is made with tequila.  So easy to make and it was WAY better with my own coffee concentrate instead of the store-bought stuff shown above.  If this gets better with age.....wow....... because it is incredible right now.  Liquor bottles in this house can last for years.  Several were just about empty.  They are being cleaned and filled up with Mexican Coffee Liqueur!  Here's the recipe I created inspired by you Foam.

*Mexican Coffee Liqueur*

The coffee concentrate makes about 3 cups.

Final result is 20% alcohol if using an 80 proof tequila.

*Ingredients for Coffee Concentrate*
3/4 cup course ground Italian Dark Roast coffee
3 1/2 cups tepid water (85°F)
*Ingredients for 750 ML bottle*
2 cup Italian Coffee Concentrate
1 cone Mexican Sugar Cone (available at Winco Foods or any Mexican Mercado)
1 cup Reposado Tequila
1 1/2 caps Vanilla Double Extract
*Ingredients for 1 Liter bottle*
2 1/2 cups Italian Coffee Concentrate
1 cone Mexican Sugar Cone
1 1/4 cup Reposado Tequila
2 caps Vanilla Double Exract

*Directions for coffee concentrate*

1. Add the ground coffee to a four cup coffee press.  Slow pour in the water to get the grounds completely wet.  The coffee will float on the top of the water.  Then cover with plastic wrap and seal.  Set it on the counter for 24 hours.  Stir a couple of times during the brewing time to ensure the coffee is exposed to the water.

2. After 24 hours remove the plastic wrap and slowly put the plunger in the press.  Push the press down slowly, avoiding any spills.  Then put a coffee filter in a funnel and pour the coffee concentrate through the coffee filter into a container you can store in the refrigerator.  Store for up to a week until ready to use.

*Directions for the Mexican Coffee Liqueur*

1. In a sauce pan combine coffee concentrate and Mexican sugar cone.  Warming the cone for 30 seconds in the microwave helps it dissolve more quickly.  Heat the concentrate/sugar until the sugar has gone into solution. Remove from heat.  Allow to cool.  Check the coffee for solids.  Sometimes the Mexican sugar can have chaff in it.  If that's the case pour the sweetened coffee concentrate through a coffee filter in a funnel into a container then into a bottle.

2. Add tequila and vanilla.  For 1 liter bottle, add equal amounts of coffee and tequila to top off. Shake bottle to mix well.

3. Serve.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 7, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> Liquor bottles in this house can last for years.  Several were just about empty.  They are being cleaned and filled up with Mexican Coffee Liqueur!


Any excuse is a good one right? LOL

A had just the other day read about coffee tequila. I do like tequila, from back in my days calling on the state of Jalisco. There is a "tequila Trail" in Mexico but the best and most I saw was there. Its fully cause both big plants are across the street from each other Jose and Sauza. Back when these were the two and then there was loads of little Mom and Pop variety's which have grown up due of course to popularity but also because of the agave disease years ago. 

I can drink white but highly prefer the yellows and 1800 is my drink of choice although always open to try an new or different brand. Chihuahua has some really good small distilleries.

There I go again..... I am going to have to try some coffee tequila.  I like coffee, I like tequila, just woulda never thought to put them together.

Oh and I gotta say, I am soooo happy you're having so much fun with it!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 7, 2015)

Disco said:


> Tsk. As a pure and righteous Canadian, we shun any such attempts at supporting the purveying or consumption of alcohol.


Does that mean they are going stop making Canadian Club? woe is me


----------



## disco (Nov 7, 2015)

HalfSmoked said:


> Does that mean they are going stop making Canadian Club? woe is me


Rye whiskey isn't an alcoholic beverage, it is an elixir of life so we are ok with it.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 7, 2015)

Disco said:


> Rye whiskey isn't an alcoholic beverage, it is an elixir of life so we are ok with it.


   A tonic !! Best suited for snake bites...... So Disco how many snakes you got left in ya box?


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 7, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Any excuse is a good one right? LOL
> 
> A had just the other day read about coffee tequila. I do like tequila, from back in my days calling on the state of Jalisco. There is a "tequila Trail" in Mexico but the best and most I saw was there. Its fully cause both big plants are across the street from each other Jose and Sauza. Back when these were the two and then there was loads of little Mom and Pop variety's which have grown up due of course to popularity but also because of the agave disease years ago.
> 
> ...


Visiting Jalisco is on my bucket list Foam.  I'd love to tour the big and small places.  

I haven't consumed Blanco for years being more of an Anejo guy, neat.  Reposado is my choice for making mixed drinks though.  That picture above of Zapopan Reposado is like $11 for a liter at Trader Joes, a couple bucks more at places like Bevmo or Total Wine.  When I originally bought it years ago at TJs, for the price I thought it was going to be rotgut.  Man, was I surprised.  It is the best tequila value on the market IMO.  Good neat and mixed.  Great in the Mexican Coffee Liqueur.  The strong coffee concentrate, smooth tequila, and unprocessed Mexican sugar are a true blend of flavors that work beyond anything I expected.  The Cuervo coffee liqueur I had years ago was TOO sweet but it was part of the inspiration I had to play with your recipe.  I had the tequila, the homemade vanilla, and one Mexican sugar cone in the cabinet.  The coffee press had been sitting unused for years because I really don't care for hot pressed coffee.  It is GREAT for making concentrate though.  Put it all together and YUM was the result. Tequila only works in sweet coffee IMO, so this is perfect!

The Mexican Mercado where I get the sugar cones looks like places we've been in Mexico.  Last night when I was buying four more cones and a big box of Mexican cookies on my way home from work the checker never really looked up.  She was just talking away in Spanish as she scanned items, only looking up when folks paid.  I stood in line behind four customers who all spoke Spanish as their first language. When it was my turn she scanned my items and I heard her say the price in Spanish ($7.55 - Siete cincuenta y cinco) so I handed her a $20.  When she looked up and reached for the bill she saw me, giggled, and immediately started speaking English.  We both laughed.


----------



## disco (Nov 8, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> A tonic !! Best suited for snake bites...... So Disco how many snakes you got left in ya box?


I am hurt at your suggestion, Kevin.

I would never let whiskey past my lips.

The cheque is in the mail.

That dress doesn't make you look fat.

The doctor says it is just a cold sore.

I will respect you in the morning.


----------

